
Building Better Cloud Applications Using Feedback Driven Development - durzagott
http://blog.acolyer.org/2015/11/10/runtime-metric-meets-developer-building-better-cloud-applications-using-feedback/
======
brudgers
Note that a link to the paper is at the very top in blood red. It looks kind
of like the title to the article, but isn't.

